# If you had 100,000 TBT Bells...



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2017)

If you had 100,000 TBT Bells or more, what would you do with it?

If I had that much TBT, I would:

- Start a Group and spend lots on organization
- Hold a contest with big rewards
- Host a couple giveaways
- Save what's left


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 30, 2017)

Buy some fancy wand collectibles, feathers, and art! Lots of art :3


----------



## allainah (Jul 30, 2017)

^^ yeah i'd buy wand collectibles & art!
I would also do a bunch of giveaways and save the rest


----------



## Flare (Jul 30, 2017)

Probably host Giveaways. 

Would also buy some Togepi, Yoshi, Chao, and Poptart Easter Eggs.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 30, 2017)

I would buy wand collectibles and some others and tons of art.


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 30, 2017)

i would hold a hecka ton of giveaways! those are so nice, and people really appreciate them! i'd also buy sooo much art (even more than i am now hahah)


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 30, 2017)

I would probably start a lottery type thing as well as do a bunch of giveaways


----------



## Kitsey (Jul 30, 2017)

Buy a ton of art of my mayor. I don't really care about collectibles, but maybe I would start caring if I had that many bells.


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Jul 30, 2017)

Since I've seen that there's some people that want to start a group, but aren't getting any traction with funding, or notice, I'd probably donate most of the TBT to help them start it up. Left over would go to competitions.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jul 30, 2017)

Keep it all and wait for Jeremy to reinstate the interest function.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2017)

KnightsSorrow said:


> Since I've seen that there's some people that want to start a group, but aren't getting any traction with funding, or notice, I'd probably donate most of the TBT to help them start it up. Left over would go to competitions.



With that much bells, you can only fund two groups. I know 42,000 TBT was outrageous for a price, but when the group feature was first introduced, 4,200 TBT (the old price) was outrageously high. But times have changed.


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Jul 30, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> With that much bells, you can only fund two groups. I know 42,000 TBT was outrageous for a price, but when the group feature was first introduced, 4,200 TBT (the old price) was outrageously high. But times have changed.



Even if it only helps two people with the stupidly high startup costs for groups, it's better than nothing.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 30, 2017)

I'd buy every single collectible made and buy lots of high-quality fanart, then share with my friends/host a giveaway.  I'd probably save about 15-20k.


----------



## mimituesday (Jul 30, 2017)

i would give people who wanted them some and i would use mine to get enough bells to pay for my public works projects and houses


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 30, 2017)

Show it off in people's faces. And buy everything in the store, of course!


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 31, 2017)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Keep it all and wait for Jeremy to reinstate the interest function.



YES i was thinking this too!!! ( i had loads saved in my bank that got lost  rip )


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jul 31, 2017)

I think I'd do some giveaways and try buy some acnl villagers  I would also donate some to people who needed it.


----------



## Chicha (Jul 31, 2017)

I'd probably buy some of the rarer collectibles (esp star glow wands), giveaway a good chunk, and buy art with the remaining.


----------



## ohmyerica (Jul 31, 2017)

I would buy lots of artwork of my mayor!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jul 31, 2017)

Bragging rights. Little more.


----------



## MaddiKaylin (Aug 1, 2017)

I'd buy a ton of the cute sticker/badges on the site, and then probably do a whole bunch of giveaways! Feels good to give back to the community here <3


----------



## carp (Aug 5, 2017)

not care? lmao


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 5, 2017)

I would hold a huge giveaway and keep some for myself to buy art


----------



## Bowie (Aug 5, 2017)

Start my Villa of Ormen group and save the rest for my ego.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2017)

I have another idea on what I can do with my TBT if I got 100,000 TBT.

I can host a team game of Jeopardy on TBT, where everyone on the winning team gets TBT Bells.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 8, 2017)

End up getting a whole lot of collectibles, hold some giveaways, and buy various in game items and villagers


----------



## Corrie (Aug 8, 2017)

I'd probably overpay for the special collectibles like the fair ones and host giveaways. tbh, I don't really even need the TBT I DO have now anymore haha.


----------



## Drokmar (Aug 8, 2017)

I'd order all the art commisions!!


----------



## Coach (Aug 10, 2017)

Overthrow Jeremy and become the supreme ruler of TBT


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 10, 2017)

Buy art
Create a better collectible lineup 
Host a giveaway


----------



## himeki (Aug 10, 2017)

give money to all the artist that get underpaid on this site


----------



## Mash (Aug 10, 2017)

I'd giveaway some, and buy lots of stuff in-game.  I'd also buy a few collectables to give away.


----------



## f11 (Aug 10, 2017)

Get rid of the debts i have


----------



## Silversea (Aug 10, 2017)

I would never feel obliged to make pointless posts ever again.

I'm still miffed that the "start a group" item was given a timer, and said timer expired, during the time I was away from the forums. I spent ages saving up for that ;_;


----------



## mistyblossom (Sep 3, 2017)

I would pay off my loan and create some PwP!


----------



## Shayden (Sep 3, 2017)

id buy a rad feather off someone

i really really want a rad feather

g i v e    m e    t h e    r a d    f e a t h e r


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 3, 2017)

I'd giveaway them, buy collectibles from the shop, buy from the TBT marketplace or buy art.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Sep 3, 2017)

I would create a group and then start a petition for a 3rd row of collectibles, then I would buy another rows worth of mushrooms and save the rest for future collectibles and on occasion do a giveaway of rare shop items when restocks happen.


----------



## Lozzybear (Sep 3, 2017)

I would buy a black feather and a ton of other collectibles!


----------



## Aquari (Sep 3, 2017)

buy all mori in existence


----------



## Cascade (Sep 3, 2017)

I'll hosting a giveaway


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 4, 2017)

if I had 100,000 tbt, everything notable would probably cost like 10,000,000 tbt minimum


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 4, 2017)

Buy a Weird Doll. Just kidding, nobody would sell theirs. T_T


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 4, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Buy a Weird Doll. Just kidding, nobody would sell theirs. T_T



weird doll price is always 100 times more than the current total of tbt the richest non-staff/npc member (active or not) has at any given time, continuously readjusted as needed


----------



## Mash (Sep 4, 2017)

I'd donate most of it to people and give it away, and only keep like, 3,000, the rest I would buy mayor art with or IGB/items.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 4, 2017)

Buy a new car


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 4, 2017)

Make my collectable line-up look good. Buy art and have a giveaway, probably.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 4, 2017)

I'd buy all the collectables I wanted then buy some in game items and donate to the people with less.


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 4, 2017)

I'd hoard it lmfao... and spend a few thousand on art


----------



## Toot (Sep 4, 2017)

I'd do a giveaway of 200 btb and then ask the mods to delete my account. Lmao


----------



## Denise (Sep 4, 2017)

Probably buy some collectibles, I don't really care about them that much right now but that's probably because I don't have enough TBT to actually buy them. I'd also do a giveaway because who doesn't love giveaways? And probably keep the rest to buy items and fill up my catalog


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 7, 2017)

Change my username , buy some cute art , buy Avatar Animation from the shop and then save the rest till I find something I want to buy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really wish I could change my username


----------



## oath2order (Sep 7, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> if I had 100,000 tbt, everything notable would probably cost like 10,000,000 tbt minimum



Inflation sucks ey?


----------



## Goyoku (Sep 17, 2017)

Get all my dreamies, convert half to IGB so I can work on my PWP, buy art with the rest.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Sep 17, 2017)

change my username and get a animated avatar


----------



## cornimer (Sep 17, 2017)

Buy some collectibles, maaaaaybe change my username (somedays I want to keep it because I've had it for so long and some days I want to change it) and host a super cool giveaway


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 26, 2018)

Get a cool animated signature, get an animated avatar, start a danganronpa group, get a colored signature, get a ton of flower collectibles, and buy art!


----------



## Valzed (Mar 26, 2018)

Let's see... I'd try & hopefully succeed to buy a weird doll, put some in the ABD for a rainy day and host a giveaway of some kind with really good prizes!


----------



## N a t (Mar 26, 2018)

I probably share the same ideas with a lot of people. I'd spend some, save some, give some away. That's a lot of bells after all.


----------



## hestu (Mar 26, 2018)

Probably try to get my hands on a weird doll tbh


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 26, 2018)

buy all the group addons and make random **** and send invites to everyone on site


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 26, 2018)

I'd buy the yellow house collectible and give the rest of the money away.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 26, 2018)

Collect alllll the collectibles.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 26, 2018)

i would change my name every other week


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2018)

Sell them for irl money or become a collectible whore


----------



## Ryumia (Mar 27, 2018)

*Q*: *If you had 100,000 TBT Bells or more, what would you do with it?*

*A*: If I had that much TBT then I would just place it in the ABD and spend it when I want to buy some stuff. That's basically it.


----------



## Zane (Mar 30, 2018)

keep it displayed constantly but never spend it just to be annoying


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 10, 2018)

I would change my username because I really hate this one and give the rest of my tbt away 

I wish people could help me please


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 10, 2018)

I really hate my username I don’t know why I chose it


----------



## dedenne (Sep 10, 2018)

Zelda-Crossing said:


> I would change my username because I really hate this one and give the rest of my tbt away
> 
> I wish people could help me please



maybe choose one you like before changing it


----------



## Mayor Jack (Sep 10, 2018)

I would buy all the collectables for insane amounts of TBT, change my username whenever I was bored of my current one.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 10, 2018)

Probably save up or give it away in small increments as I don’t by many things, as I like to save up my bells


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 10, 2018)

I would change my username, buy all the collectibles I want, save a bit of it, then give the rest away in large increments


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 10, 2018)

I'd hold games and contests to give it away! I've always loved doing things like that in games and forums. <3


----------



## Antonio (Sep 10, 2018)

I would bribe everyone to do my bidding


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 10, 2018)

change my username cause I hate it due to some negative memories it holds


----------



## Sophie23 (Sep 11, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> maybe choose one you like before changing it



I have chosen a really good one


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2018)

Give it all away to all the other active TBT users, dividing it equally amongst them and leaving none of it for myself.


----------



## Valzed (Sep 11, 2018)

I'd buy the Weird Doll collectible & then host a giveaway to give the rest away.


----------



## Locket (Sep 11, 2018)

id hog it all to myself tbh like there isn't much i want


----------



## AngelBunny (Sep 14, 2018)

buy a bunch of cute egg collectibles, change my username, and host a giveaway


----------



## Laureline (Sep 15, 2018)

Buy collectables and save some of it for the new game. And whatever was left I'd donate to the new people who join this site.


----------



## Toot (Sep 15, 2018)

I'd just give it all away like always do.  It's pretty meh for me at this point.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 15, 2018)

I would buy a Username Change, maybe buy also some collectables, keep some and also make a giveaway


----------



## Flop (Sep 17, 2018)

Been there, done that.  The value comes from giving them away more than having them.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 17, 2018)

Flop said:


> Been there, done that.  The value comes from giving them away more than having them.



I knew only four users that got up to that point, and they all went up there within the last four months of 2014. And I see your point on when the bells are even more valuable. Everyone agrees, except for Mr. Krabs and Scrooge McDuck.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 17, 2018)

I would brag and probably accidentally get banned.


----------



## neoratz (Sep 17, 2018)

i'd buy all the dobutsu no mori collectibles and then give the rest away!


----------



## Khaelis (Sep 17, 2018)

Probably let it collect dust like the TBT I have now does..


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 12, 2018)

I would change my username to Eevee23 and change my user title colour to brown


----------



## HistoryH22 (Oct 20, 2018)

Mostly giveaways, I'd imagine. That and buy a few Pokemon here and there.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 25, 2018)

I wouldn't know what to do with all of that but I would definitely go see if I can buy a Kirby Easter egg from another user.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

I would buy all the villager collectibles besides ugly Kiki.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 25, 2018)

If I had that much, I would love to go on a shopping spree for collectibles! <3


----------



## Sakura625 (Oct 25, 2018)

I'd probably buy all of the collectables I wanted from other users and give away the rest ヾ(?▽｀


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 25, 2018)

Buy a niiiice sig, do a giveaway of some sort, maybe a contest, try to buy some cool collectables like that moon wand omg and save some.


----------

